# Just a few photos of the most handsome dog I have ever had ;)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Gorgeous! He has lovely markings.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Gunner is a little stud muffin. :tongue:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is a good looking dog but I just love your little guy, Sprocket.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - Gunner is especially handsome.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He needs the caption, "I'm sexy and I know it" on that first photo. He is one good looking beast!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a stunner !!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he is soo handsome


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He is a good-lookin' man!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Gunner is a real looker!


----------



## Owen's Mommy (Apr 13, 2012)

Gunner is such a hunk! I love to see him!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's gorgeous.. love his freckles!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> He's gorgeous.. love his freckles!


He does have freckles :biggrin: my mom asked if he was part Dalmatian.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

wanna squeeeeeeeeeeeeze him!


----------

